# Small round bump under skin



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Recently I felt a small round lump under Charlie's skin while brushing him. The vet didn't seem concerned and she thought it was a cystic growth that was coming to a head. It never did come to a head and is still there. it hasn't grown but it hasn't resolved . The dr. Doesn't think it's anything but should I request a biopsy?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

It wouldn’t hurt to biopsy it – if it would give you peace of mind. I would definitely keep an eye on it. 

Roxxy had one on her back – it was tiny little thing, pea size but it kept growing, the size was a little bigger than a quarter, we finally decided to get rid of her little friend. I want to say there was about 6 months period that it grew from the pea size to quarter size. She had to have surgery to remove it. Now, Hunter on the other had a cyst too but his went away after a couple of months. 

I don’t think it is anything to worry about as long as everything is normal, it doesn't hurt him and a vet's periodic check on it. Now, if it gets bigger then I would take him to the vet and get some test run on him.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I suggest you do what will make you feel the best. 

It doesn't sound like your buddy is in any danger.

Snoopy has a whole bunch of growths on his skin, I can't remember what the vet called them, but did say that they would have to be excised (won't go away from topical treatments or freezing) - but they were not doing any harm. I've elected to not do anything until the next time he HAS to go under for either teeth cleaning or some other procedure, then I'll have them cut them out. I just don't see any reason to stress the dog out unless there is a reason.

JMHO and of course YMMV.

Cheers!


----------



## sophiethehavanese (Jan 24, 2014)

Sophie has very tiny pimple-like bumps on her skin under her fur. I just noticed today as she got her hair cut short. Does anyone think this is something I should be worried about? Again, they feel like tiny pimples and there's 2 of them that I have felt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm absolutely not qualified to answer, but if it were me I'd certainly check any lumps or bumps, and even if given the all clear, keep an eye on them and go back to the vet rather than have sleepless nights; I don't know what the stats are, but I suspect a high proportion of these things are harmless. That doesn't mean, however, that you can rule out something less benign, so for me, I'd always check and then double check, but perhaps I'm just super cautious? I'd do the same for myself, so I guess that's why I'd do it for my dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sophiethehavanese said:


> Sophie has very tiny pimple-like bumps on her skin under her fur. I just noticed today as she got her hair cut short. Does anyone think this is something I should be worried about? Again, they feel like tiny pimples and there's 2 of them that I have felt.


My first thought was that when Kodi was younger, twice, about a year apart, he got a staph infection in his skin that was tiny, raised bumps just under the skin. they didn't seem to bother him, but the vet seemed to feel that was because I noticed them so fast and brought him right in. In any case, they put him on antibiotics for a couple of weeks, and they went right away again.

I'm not sure if what Sophie has is the same, because Kodi had quite a few of them, on his belly, groin and front legs mostly. But it doesn't hurt to have the vet check it out!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django had a bump on his side. We kept an eye on it and the vet believed it was a cyst, and he was right. About every 8 months it pops and he needs to go on antibiotics to prevent any kind of infection. He also has a soft numb under his armpit that's fleshy. Hasn't changed size in a couple of years. I always keep an eye on the cyst and I can tell when it's going to pop again. They are more of a nuisance than anything. Keep an eye on it.


----------

